# Canadian Immigration



## Macred (Dec 27, 2012)

HI,

I have applied for Canadian Immigration in 2011, I have sucessfully applied with all the documents, But while sending the documents i havent sent them the IELTS results.

In August 2011 i have received a letter which they have suggested me to send me IETS results with in 1 month, But unfortunately i was out of station for 6 months (from July to December 2012) on a project.

I came back to my home town in December-2012 where i have realised that Canadian Immigration have asked for IELTS results but unfortunately i have also received another letter which states that my immigration has been cancelled as i have not submitted my IELTS results.

1) Received a letter on IELTS submission - July 2012
2) Received another letter on cancellation of my immigration as i havent submitted my IELTS results - August 2012

3) I came backto my home town in the month of December 2012

Is there any way i can send my IELTS results, Now to canadian immigration department.

How Can i REVIVE mt application status.....
Please advice me on this. 

Regards,
Mag.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your application has been cancelled. You will need to re-apply.


----------

